# Ever try sherry or wine finished scotches ?



## IKE (Feb 12, 2016)

When I partake I've always been mainly a scotch drinker but a few weeks ago I tried Glenmorangie Lasanta 12 and Nectar D'Or 12 which are wine finished scotches for the first time and I really like them ( maybe too much  )......I prefer the Lasanta over the Nectar D'Or.

Time to go pour another........you folks have a good evening.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

My Scottish hubby would be horrified at the thought of drinking a good Scotch other than straight up.

But I'm a wimp and add water.


----------



## IKE (Feb 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> My Scottish hubby would be horrified at the thought of drinking a good Scotch other than straight up.
> 
> But I'm a wimp and add water.



For good scotch I like mine with just enough ice to chill things a bit Annie but rougher scotch gets ice and water.

Lasanta is aged in whiskey barrels for ten years and then two more years in sherry casks......pretty damn good stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Single malt on the rocks. Two please.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

Understand now. Hub explained. We visited the Glenmorangie distillery.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2016)

You should NEVER EVER put ice into a single malt.  The only thing permissable is a SMALL amount of water - or more whisky.  

As for 'finished' whisky.  Depending on the distillery, whisky tends to be matured in either Sherry or Bourbon casks - sometimes both.   Here's a pic taken outside the Speyside cooperage.  It services casks for a number of distilleries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> You should NEVER EVER put ice into a single malt.  The only thing permissable is a SMALL amount of water - or more whisky.
> 
> As for 'finished' whisky.  Depending on the distillery, whisky tends to be matured in either Sherry or Bourbon casks - sometimes both.   Here's a pic taken outside the Speyside cooperage.  It services casks for a number of distilleries.
> 
> View attachment 26806



My hubby completely agrees.  And the tour guide at the distillery.


----------

